# ~~~Sorority Journal~~~{Will be updated daily}



## newfishmom

Monday June 14 

Tank is ready for the girls.
It was ready on Friday but I couldn't be around to put the girls in. Waited for today. Here are the girls

Peep -White w/blue on fins, marble. My oldest and the largest of the girls. She is my baby!










Don't have a good picture of the other girls yet. Will get that up when I can.
Cheep - White w/red fins 

Chirp - Brown 

Tweet - White w/a little bit of yellow

Hummer - Very dark blue

Singer - Blue w/red fins

Put everyone in, in there cups @8:00 a.m. 

8:30 a.m. one cup tipped over when I wasn't looking and Tweet has escaped. I am thinking this is ok since she seems to be the more mellow of the bunch.

9:15 a.m. Chirp is let out, also mellow

9:30 a.m. Another cup tips over and Cheep, the most aggressive escaped.

9:45 a.m. I go ahead and release the others. If there is ever a "next" time I will put my fishes in baggies.

9:55 a.m. Major fighting between Hummer & Singer. Very scary for me! They get a big spat going and I net the bigger of the two. (Singer) for just a minute. Hummer starts exploring. I let out Singer. Hummer *bee lines* for her. *LIP LOCK - TUGGING - PULLING*! I net Hummer. Singer goes exploring. Release Hummer and the two chase each other a little. Just a couple of nips here and there.

So far everyone swims up to Peep, she bows up, gives them a look like "Don't EVEN go there" and they swim away.


----------



## newfishmom

12:00 p.m.









Peep & Cheep are swimming around together. Great! They're buds! Chirp blends into everything. She can be hard to spot. So far her and Tweet are low on the totum pole. Hummer & Singer can't stand each other!


----------



## bloo97

Sounds like it's going good!


----------



## Jayy

Very nice tank!!!!


----------



## Neelie

looks brilliant 

i do hope they all settle... girls can be difficult that way. im lucky with mine there i guess lol


----------



## newfishmom

4:00 p.m. Looking like everyone has settled down some. They are just swimming and chasing a little. Nothing major.

8:00 p.m. Fed everyone. They all got something. Then the chasing, nipping, and biting started again. _Is this going to happen every time I Feed?_

9:00 p.m. settled down again. I am leaving the light on for the night. Night girls.


----------



## creamcookie

What size is your tank? Really pretty set up btw!


----------



## newfishmom

The tank is a 10 gallon.


----------



## newfishmom

*Day 2*

6:30a.m. Fish eyes waiting on me!! 









Chirp on top. Directly below her is Hummer, then Cheep, Tweet and Singer. 









Peep & Hummer
Everyone still with us!!! Doesn't look like anything happened during the night. Everyone ate something this morning. Maybe feeding time won't be so bad after all.

Chasing & a little nipping after feeding again.


----------



## mysquishy

:nicefish:I love this thread! The tank looks great. Thanks for sharing all of this with us.


----------



## BartTheFish

Very pretty bettas... love the tank decor also


----------



## creamcookie

Hmm, I want to see how your sorority goes! I have a ten gal at home and want to start my own betta sorority.


----------



## newfishmom

8:30 a.m. Had to leave the house to take son for blood work. (having surgery on Thursday) Came home around 11:30. Cheeps tail is scredded and Peep has a chunk missing in hers too. Looks like they aren't buds after all.








They continue to swim with each other though. {Excuse the creepy fingers shadow} 

Tweet and Chirp keep going after each other now. I guess Tweet doesn't want to be at the bottom of the pecking order. Chirp isn't liking the idea to much.

Tweet took a run at Peep!! Peep nipped a chunck out of Tweets tail. Now Tweet is saying, "Yes Ma'am" to Peep :lol:

Every time I come close, the girls swim to the top and stare. They are looking for *"The Claw"* that dispences food upon their heads. So Cute and funny.


----------



## Jayy

Sounds alright for now. I hope the nipping goes down.


----------



## mysquishy

newfishmom said:


> Every time I come close, the girls swim to the top and stare. They are looking for *"The Claw"* that dispences food upon their heads. So Cute and funny.


LOL:rofl:


----------



## tumtum

This thread is awesome to follow! Cant wait for the next post!


----------



## secuono

My 4 fought until they found their place in the group. But for the most part, they all get along. Just make sure they all get fed fairly evenly. You do not one to become weak or sick!!


----------



## doggyhog

Sounds like everything is going fine.  Fins heal...


----------



## creamcookie

Keep the pics coming!


----------



## newfishmom

*Day #3*

Wednesday
I needed to change a bit of water this morning. While I did this, I added 2 more plants. Didn't rearrange, just added. Now I am sitting here watching everyone to see if I have just messed up.
I am going to have to get up though because instead of looking around, everyone has their noses to the glass eyeballin' me!
This is Chirp. Starting to see some blue on her. I just thought she was going to be brown.


----------



## Jayy

I'm glad things and going great so far. Nice pic!!!


----------



## newfishmom

1:30 p.m. I don't know if a sorority was such a good idea after all. I an NOT getting anything done around here because I keep setting down in front of their tank and watching them. I really don't have much of a life huh? :lol:

_Should I be adding aq. salt to the tank because of all the fin damage?_

4:00 p.m. Still alot of chasing and nipping going on. I have quite a few plants, and several hidey holes. A couple of them will rest under the big chunk of driftwood. For the most part they swim alot & chase each other. I have so many plants and stuff I am beginning to wonder how in the world I am going to vacuum when the time comes?

The heater I have must be for a much bigger tank. I have had to turn it down twice so the temp won't get to high. The heater says 68* but the tank thermomator is reading 79*. This has held stedy from last night to right now so I think that is settled.

Feeding early tonight. Son's surgery is tomorrow so feeding tomorrow will be early.

Singer...


----------



## vaygirl

I'm curious, did the heater come with the ten gallon? I have an aquaeon kit that came with a 50 watt heater. I have it set at 70 and the tank is 82. :/ I've been fooling with the darn thing for a month to get it settled there. Lol!


----------



## newfishmom

I really don't have a clue if the heater came with the tank or not. I bought it from a girl off of a local craigslist type add. She just had all this stuff crammed into the tank and said I could take it all. She did tell me she had a 50 gallon inside. Sorry I don't know. Hope you get your heater figured out soon.


----------



## Chomperzz

Beautiful tank! I'm so jealous! I love reading this


----------



## vaygirl

Well thanks anyway.  Your girls are SO cute!!! I don't have a sorority or the space for one so I'm living through your journal.


----------



## Alienbetta1

I love this thread!


----------



## Jayy

I hope your sons' surgery goes alright!!


----------



## Alexanderismylife

It's very useful to watch this journal and interesting!!!!!! I love it!!! BTW All your girls are very pretty!!!! I hope the nipping is starting to go down....


----------



## newfishmom

Thanks Jayy. He will be having his gallbladder taken out. He is ready to not feel sick to his stomach but kinda nervous about the whole surgery thing. {So is momma}:|


----------



## Zeetrain

Hey! Sounds like everythings going good and your havin fun with it. I wouldnt add salt because I think its not so good for the plants. The fins will heal. Oh and the whole watching them all the time thing is normal. The little girls have so much personality and are very fun to watch.


----------



## creamcookie

I hope the surgery goes well!


----------



## newfishmom

Zeetrain - the plants are all plastic and silk. I don't know if I could handle real or not. I have never attempted them. I think they really look neat in others tanks. Maybe something to try in the future? So....knowing that....would you add the salt?

Thanks for the compliments you all! I appreciate any advice or helpful hints along the way. I don't know how long I will keep this up {the journal I mean} but so far I am still nervous with the girls. I wake up every morning and check to see if I still have 6 lively girls swimming up to see me.


----------



## Zeetrain

i still wouldnt add salt unless they were really bad. Then maybe you might wanna seperate that one and let it hel. My girls fins healed on there own.


----------



## 52cherish

vaygirl said:


> I'm curious, did the heater come with the ten gallon? I have an aquaeon kit that came with a 50 watt heater. I have it set at 70 and the tank is 82. :/ I've been fooling with the darn thing for a month to get it settled there. Lol!


I had that issue initially with my new 50 watt Aqueon heater. I went back to check the box and there is a table listing how many degrees the water temp will rise based on room temperature. Mine kept fluctuating and getting too high when the room temp was over 75... early heatwave in NE, Instead of having the dial between 78 and 80, it is now just a notch higher than 76 degrees and the water temp stays between 78 and 82 during the curse of the day. Hope this helps.


----------



## gahcrazy

Sororities are lots of fun. kinda creeped me out at first. I mean having all those females watching me while i got dressed in the morning. lol so now i just don't look at till i'm dressed , lol


----------



## crownie

Love reading this thread! I absolutely love the pic of all of your girls staring at you!

My mom had her gallbladder taken out in January, and she was home like 2 hours after it was over. Unfortunately it didn't help too much, but she also has an intestinal disease. It was worth the try! I really hope it helps your son! It helped my boyfriend a lot when he had his taken out  Best of luck!


----------



## newfishmom

*Day #4*

Left the house @ 6:15 a.m. for sons surgery. Fed the fishies. The girls seemed to look fine and all of them ate.

Home @ 5:00 p.m. Son ended up getting his appendix removed along with the gallbladder. He had a bit of a ruff time right after waking up. The anisteagia (sp) really made him sick. 
Girls look ok. Singer & Chirp are hanging with each other on the bottom. Don't know whats going on there.

8:00 p.m. OH yeah, son is doing better. He has ate pop-tarts, 4 blueberry muffins & 4 strawberry muffins! This is more eating at one time that he has done for 2 months!!!

Feeding time for the fish too. Everyone acts like they are starving. Singer & Chirp take forever to come to the top to eat. They look fine, swim fine, just keep swimming back and forth looking at me.
Still not seen anyone use the hiding places. Lights Out I'm tired!


----------



## Alienbetta1

Awesome tank!


----------



## vaygirl

I love the new picture of the girls. They're so colorful. Glad your son is eating and doing well!! 


@52cherish - Thank you! It was certainly when room temp was higher that I noticed a rise. I threw out the box (that'll learn me) but I'll see if I can get anything from their website.


----------



## newfishmom

*Day #5*

Fed @ 7:30 a.m. everyone got something to eat. I am worried about overfeeding. No one looks bloated. That's good. Was in and out alot so I didn't get to watch them to much.

Bought some packaged plant bulbs. Dropped 2 in Busters tank, 2 in Jacks, and 7 in the sorority tank. Maybe I'll get something out of them. From what I have read sometimes they sprout, sometimes they don't

8:30 p.m. Just got home. Looked @ the girls. Everyone looks the same. All of them crowded up at the top waiting on the pellets to drop. Watched them eat and I am going to bed!!!

Oh yeah, Tweet is showing some black spots just like Peeps. Maybe she'll be a marble? In real life she shows some pinkish/red. Here lately Peeps body is showing some pink too. Cheep is showing her blushed cheeks in this picture


----------



## creamcookie

Awww, their tails are all ripped up! I'm glad everything is going well!


----------



## Alienbetta1

Man there tails look ripped up.


----------



## mysquishy

gahcrazy said:


> Sororities are lots of fun. kinda creeped me out at first. I mean having all those females watching me while i got dressed in the morning. lol so now i just don't look at till i'm dressed , lol


OMG! Hahahaha... you are too funny. :rofl:


----------



## newfishmom

*Day #6*

Feeding time @9:00 a.m. Everyone up to the top waiting. Still a little bit of chasing going on. _Will this go on all the time? _
 Still no one using the hiding places. Of course, how would I really know because everytime I get even a little close to the tank they all come and stare at me! :lol:
Vacuumed as best as I could. Got up quite a bit of gunk. Girls nipped at my hand. Silly things!
Got to watch quite a bit today. Everyone swimming nicely together. Only minor chases.


----------



## newfishmom

*Day #7*

Fasting day. Turned the light on and the girls think they are starving to death. They keep looking at me with those fishie eyes. :shock:

Between Church and a lonnnnnng nap, I didn't see the girls much today.


----------



## newfishmom

*Day #8*

One whole week down. Getting to watch the girls more today. Peep is MEAN! She keeps reminding everyone who's boss. Chirp still has some stress stripes. They come on very quickly and then they are gone. She seems fine as far as swimming and eating. _Should I be worried about her? _Singer has discovered the filter flow. She swims up, wooshes down and does it all again.

Chirp swims around the plants and hangs around under the driftwood.

Peep & Tweet....again.









I know it seems like there is alot of tail damage but no one is acting freeked out. I actually see some white coming back on Peeps tail. And on a couple others too.


----------



## Alienbetta1

Awww there so cute


----------



## beta novice

awww very adorable


----------



## newfishmom

8:30 p.m. feeding time. Notice that Chirps's top fin is chewed up.








She gets stripes at the snap of your finger. I am thinking that this is just part of her coloring. They fade but never fully go away.
She gets around good. Claimed her ground at the driftwood. Chases off even Peep! _How will I know if one needs to be taken out?_


----------



## newfishmom

*Day #9*

*WHAT* is this I see in the sorority tank????








A bubble nest? I know females can and will do this. I am still suprised. Bubbles around the plant, along the side of the tank and around the top of the heater.


----------



## beta novice

wow


----------



## Alienbetta1

WoW!


----------



## creamcookie

Coolio!


----------



## newfishmom

*Day #10*

Girls are ong well. Peep still nips & chases. Will she ever let up? Should I just go ahead and take her out? When I watch from a distance the girls swim up in the front of the tank. I suppose this is just what they do.

Here is Cheep...


----------



## beta novice

umm if shes tearing anyone up or anything i would


----------



## newfishmom

She isn't really tearing up anyone, just nipping, chasing and being bossy.


----------



## beta novice

i wouldnt worry then unless it gets worse


----------



## Alienbetta1

Yeah I agree with beta novice.


----------



## doggyhog

As long as it's not serious, that's fine. She's probably just trying to make her self alpha. 

LOL cute bubble nest!!!!


----------



## BartTheFish

lol funny


----------



## Little Marlin

I love this sorority journal . I find staring at fish for an hour pretty entertaining. And cheap!!
(The entertainment part, not the fish keeping part).


----------



## creamcookie

keep the pictures coming!!! They're great


----------



## AureliaAurita

This is cracking me up! I went through exactly this when I had my sorority tank. I ended up having one be a bully just like Peep. When I did a bit water change, I pulled everyone out, rearranged the plants, and put everyone back in but the bully. I put her in half and hour later and she stopped all that nonsense. =) Someone on another forum suggested it to me and it worked. I guess it made her feel like she was in someone else's territory and needed to tread lightly =P You could try it. All my girls eventually just mellowed out and all hung out together and their fins grew back nicely. Sororities are just awesome once they're established! Keep up the cute pics and funny commentary! =)


----------



## newfishmom

Sorry I haven't updated in awhile. Life other than fishies took over. :lol: My girls are all looking so much better. The fin damage is healing quite nicely. Have one that over night has some tail missing. I can't believe how much my smallest (Chirp) has grown! She is almost as big as Peep now. She still has stripes. _What's up with that? _I still firmly believe this is just her, and not stress stripes. _Possible?_

My plant pellets....1 has sprouted and is taking over. DH and I celebrated our 25th anniversary this past weekend. We left on Friday, the plant was up to about mid way in the tank. We came home on Monday and the plant is up to the top. _Peep attackes the leaves and is taring them up eating them. Is this ok? Will they make her sick?_ She goes after them like they are some huge intruder and she is defending the universe. Pics will be up as soon as I get batteries.


----------



## bloo97

I love this thing! It's like Meerkat Manor with Betta Fish!


----------



## bloo97

When are U going to post more?


----------



## newfishmom

I will have my batteries tomorrow. Will post some pictures then.


----------



## Little Marlin

thats weird (her attacking the plant)


----------



## tumtum

bloo97 said:


> I love this thing! It's like Meerkat Manor with Betta Fish!


haha love that show! and this Journal!


----------



## newfishmom

{Some of these pictures were taken after they had blood worms so they look a little bloated, please excuse the little pot bellies!} 

Here is my little Chirp with her stripes. She has grown sooooo much in the past couple of weeks.










Peep, Cheep, Tweet, Hummer, & Singer otherwise know as the "Piranhas" waiting on the bloodworms to drop.









num, num, num....









Peep & Tweet are still looking a bit alike. In real life Tweet has more of a red color on her fins. Right behind Peep is the plant that she has been shredding.


----------



## bloo97

tumtum said:


> haha love that show! and this Journal!


 Yay MM Fans!


----------



## kitten_penang

great idea =) first time seeing people keep females instead of the males.


----------



## Alienbetta1

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Little Marlin

i know they all go for the males.(but i dont count its my first betta, so of corse i want a boy)


----------



## MangoTart

Awww, they're so cute XD -steals- 
Looking at your photos makes me want to add more females into my tank :x I have to wait until i upgrade though ><

P.S. You have some amazing photos. @[email protected] It's hard enough for me to get a good picture of just one XD


----------



## kitten_penang

yup pics always pulls at certain heart string in our hearts =)


----------



## Campbell

They're all super pretty. All the females near me are dull and have very little color.



kitten_penang said:


> great idea =) first time seeing people keep females instead of the males.


Sometimes I feel like I'm the only one who prefers female betas. Haha.


----------



## kitten_penang

Campbell said:


> They're all super pretty. All the females near me are dull and have very little color.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I feel like I'm the only one who prefers female betas. Haha.



i think thats the original type betta not the fancy type.where do you live? i bet theres lotsa people here who are willing to help you get pretty one :-D


----------



## Campbell

kitten_penang said:


> i think thats the original type betta not the fancy type.where do you live? i bet theres lotsa people here who are willing to help you get pretty one :-D


Well the local stores have beautiful males, but the females are lacking. Granted, I have not really looked in over a year. Maybe the pretty females just get sold before I see them? I'm not sure... but I promised myself I would only have my one beta.

And I apologize for being off topic!


----------



## kitten_penang

it's ok we hijack topics sometimes =) your betta must be your kindred spirit then ...


----------



## newfishmom

Ok...we are having issues with what we are "suppose" to eat and *NOT *suppose to eat.....

The first to sneek in...









The feeding frenzy begins....









Come on....Look at Peep...it's like she is on some drug and is trippin'









How do you feed your otos? They do this with Zucchini and cucumbers too? 
The otos have nice round bellies so I am pretty sure they are getting enough to eat but still fill like I should give them something too. So far, the otos don't seem to be attracted to anything. The plants is pretty close to the glass and it is really hard for the betta to get to it but they still will wedge themselves in there to get to the new drug of choice! (I put it there thinking it would be easy for the otos to get to but the bettas *wouldn't* be able to get to it.) See how much I know!


----------



## doggyhog

Odds are they will NOT eat Zucchini and Cucumber. 

Mine all love algae wafers unfortunately...

Nice pics! They are so cuteee!


----------



## newfishmom

The bettas (the girls and one of my boys) *DO *eat the Zucchini and Cucumber! I have one male (Jack) who doesn't seem to be intrested in the veggies but he too will go for the algae wafer. :roll:


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX

This is the bestest thread EVAR!


----------



## Sarada

Wow my pet store said they can have 6 girls for me by the end of the week...I gotta get my butt moving on their tank!!


----------



## NIB BETTA

I'm not sure how I missed this thread. Thanks for creating this post.


----------



## Sarada

really veggies for bettas?


----------



## kitten_penang

congrats sarada =)


----------



## newfishmom

Can't wait to see your new girls and the set up Sarada!


----------



## Mermaid Fish

What's the wood stuff in the tank made out of?


----------



## Sarada

Bought some more random silk plants and hiding spots. Not much to choose from in this town but it will work, just might not look amazing.


----------



## bloo97

XSprinkleFaceX said:


> This is the bestest thread EVAR!


 LOL Ditto Ditto Ditto!!! XD

:lol:


----------



## newfishmom

*Mermaid Fish* - the wood in the tank is....wood. :lol: I went on a hunt down at the ditch/creek by my house and came back with wood pieces for all my tanks. Attached to the bottom of them is the cheapest tile I could fine at Home Depot (.07 cents for each tile) I boiled them something like 4 times, then let them soak for a couple of days till the water wasn't turning yellow.


----------



## Sarada

i knew i should have went and got my own free driftwood!


----------



## ThirdPotato

Eeee! They're all so very cute and SO colorful! Like little confetti! I love your tank set up! What type/brand of tank is it? Man, I really want to try my hand at handling a sorority. This is so inspiring!


----------



## Sarada

Awww I met my girls at the pet store today, can't wait to bring them home and show everyone. I asked them to hold them for a couple of days till my tank is cycled.


----------



## kitten_penang

you know hat she hasn't named her sorority yet.if she made a little sign and stick it to their tank it will look so cute =)


----------



## newfishmom

ThirdPotato - the tank is a 10 gallon that I bought off a local craigslist type ad. She was having a garage sale but listed some of her stuff on the ad. I got 2 - 10 gallon tanks, a stand, a heater, some bubble wands still in the packages (that I'm not using right now) some junk that I just threw away, 3 air pumps, a piece of driftwood, one hood with lights and a canister filter that I found out is pretty much not worth anything.:| I does look brand new though! All for I think $25 I had to drive 30 minutes one way to get it but I think it was worth it. Only problem is.....I have a 10 gallon tank in the garage *with nothing in it!!!:lol:*


----------



## Pixierella

I was about to ask how big the tank was until I saw the answer  I just got a 20 for my sorority, I have 10 females though...


----------



## kitten_penang

Pixierella any pics ???


----------



## Little Marlin

more posts!!!


----------



## bloo97

Yes please!


----------



## Pixierella

kitten_penang said:


> Pixierella any pics ???


Yes, in the pictures section, the thread is named "New to bettafish", Poseidon recently jumped ship (R.I.P.) and I have a few new ones but that post has most of them in it including the original 10 females. I have and 11th one in the new tank named Snow.


----------



## newfishmom

Sorry I take so long to post around here. Seems like so much is going on. Housework and what have you. We are expecting puppies! Getting ready for that. She is due on Aug. 5th but could go as early as tomorrow! 

Anyway, back to the girls....
Things are going pretty good. Just when I think everyone is looking great something gets into them and they bicker. As someone else on here has said "Women" 

Chirp has GROWN soooooo much. She was the smallest one when this started. Now, she is almost as big as Peep! 










Look at her pretty tail...










She still gets the stripes at the drop of a hat. It really doesn't take much to get her to get stripes. When I get out the camera, I think she sees me and the stripes come on!!!



















Tweet..



















Hummer... she was looking so good then....something went on and her tail has bites in it. I think since Chirp has grown so much the pecking order is being switched again. {the white spots are on the glass}

















{hey, look who else got into the picture!!! He isn't named, look at that belly!!!:shock:}

Singer....




















The ever pretty girl Peep...










Realized when I started posting the pictures that I didn't get a picture of Cheep...She is on the bottom...The reddish one










That's all for now. Picture heavy huh? sorry. I keep looking at the tank and thinking about redoing it. I have some plans in the works. A few more real plants, some big slate rocks. I have and idea in my head that I hope I can work out. Will post it up whenever I can and whenever it gets done. Thank you all for looking and for you wanting more!


----------



## bloo97

Looks good!! :-D


----------



## dramaqueen

Your girls are so pretty!!


----------



## Josiee

Your girls are so cute! I love how different they are and how you can tell them all apart. You're making me want a sorority and I don't even have my male yet! (Cycling tank)


----------



## Fermin

Great pics! They look so cute in the group shot!


----------



## gahcrazy

Must have had the puppies?


----------



## newfishmom

YES, we have two. One male One female. She had 7 but due to some complications only two made it. Momma and babies are doing fine now. Just keeping me BUSY trying to keep them from getting to hot!!! Sad to say but they are spending a lot of time in my kitchen. (momma & babies) They are getting pretty spoiled!!!


----------

